# Caroço de fruta



## El Ajedrecista 999

Hola amigos foreros! Soy estudiante de español y tengo un duda. ¿Cómo se dice en España la palabra portuguesa <caroço> ? Es decir, la semilla grande de algunas frutas, he encontrado algunas palabras como: Hueso, corazón... Pero no sé si el el término más utilizado en España. Gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


----------



## Cainejo

En España "hueso" es lo más utilizado. Para el de aceitunas y semillas de tamaño similar se dice también "tito", y para semillas más pequeñas aún, "pepitas" (uva, manzana, melón, tomate...). "Corazón" se usa a veces en las frutas de semilla grande, tipo melocotón, pero más frecuentemente se dice de la parte interior de la fruta, no sólo la semilla, por ejemplo el resto que no se come de una manzana.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Cainejo said:


> En España "hueso" es lo más utilizado. Para el de aceitunas y semillas de tamaño similar se dice también "tito", y para semillas más pequeñas aún, "pepitas" (uva, manzana, melón, tomate...). "Corazón" se usa a veces en las frutas de semilla grande, tipo melocotón, pero más frecuentemente se dice de la parte interior de la fruta, no sólo la semilla, por ejemplo el resto que no se come de una manzana.


Muchas gracias por tu ayuda amigo Cainejo, el español es un idioma abundante de términos. He aprendido mucho...


----------



## Cainejo

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda amigo Cainejo, el español es un idioma abundante de términos. He aprendido mucho...


Y gracias a tu pregunta yo he aprendido "caroço", que no lo conocía...


----------



## gato radioso

Coincido:
-Hueso: si es grande. Aquí incluimos también la aceituna, aunque el hueso no sea especialmente grande.
-Pepita: si es pequeño, del tamaño de una semilla: sandías, uvas, etc...


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Cainejo said:


> Y gracias a tu pregunta yo he aprendido "caroço", que no lo conocía...


 Me alegro que mi pregunta te haya sido útil para aprender una palabra nueva, entonces voy a añadir una información, en portugués solemos decir a las semillas grandes <caroço> y a las pequeñas llamamos <sementes>. Saludos amigo Cainejo.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

gato radioso said:


> Coincido:
> -Hueso: si es grande. Aquí incluimos también la aceituna, aunque el hueso no sea especialmente grande.
> -Pepita: si es pequeño, del tamaño de una semilla: sandías, uvas, etc...


Gracias por su respuesta amigo Gato Radioso, muchas veces me has ayudado con mis dudas. Saludos.


----------



## gato radioso

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> Gracias por su respuesta amigo Gato Radioso, muchas veces me has ayudado con mis dudas. Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

El Ajedrecista 999 said:


> a las pequeñas llamamos <sementes>.


Exacto, e '_grainhas_' no caso específico das uvas e dos tomates.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Carfer said:


> Exacto, e '_grainhas_' no caso específico das uvas e dos tomates.


Exatamente amigo Carter, nesses dois casos específicos usamos esse termo.


----------



## Carfer

E, já agora e antes que esqueça, '_pevides_', termo habitual para as sementes de abóbora, melão, melancia e pepino.


----------



## manxo

En galego, carozo é o que fica da mazaroca de millo despois de debullada. As pebidas grandes chámanse carabuñas. Non é así tamén en portugués, ademais dos significados ditos arriba?


----------



## Carfer

_'Caroço_' tem esse significado no Minho, mas o termo mais comum, pelo menos na minha região (centro interior), era '_sabugo_' ou '_carolo_'. '_Carabunha_' parece usar-se em Trás-os-Montes, mas nunca tinha ouvido tal palavra.


----------



## manxo

Carfer said:


> _'Caroço_' tem esse significado no Minho, mas o termo mais comum, pelo menos na minha região (centro interior), era '_sabugo_' ou '_carolo_'. '_Carabunha_' parece usar-se em Trás-os-Montes, mas nunca tinha ouvido tal palavra.


Obrigado


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

Carfer said:


> E, já agora e antes que esqueça, '_pevides_', termo habitual para as sementes de abóbora, melão, melancia e pepino.


Esses termos eu não conhecia, muito interessante.


----------



## El Ajedrecista 999

manxo said:


> En galego, carozo é o que fica da mazaroca de millo despois de debullada. As pebidas grandes chámanse carabuñas. Non é así tamén en portugués, ademais dos significados ditos arriba?


En portugués brasileño se dice <sabugo> a la parte que sobra del maíz después de desgranado. La palabra carabuña la he oído una vez de un amigo gallego...


----------

